# Kain's Art Contest!! - ENDED // WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

*Original Contest Info*



Spoiler:  



Yes! Another giveaway/contest, whatever - SHHH!!

*MORE PRIZES AND RANKINGS FOR WINNERS MAY BE ADDED SOON!!*

This contest is hosted for my dad! He's looking for some art to be his logo for his Youtube channel, Drift Gorillas.
*Here's the rules of the contest* ~
* He's wanting a green gorilla (preferably Silverback)
* No preference of style (chibi, anime, cartoon, etc.) but has to be digital - No traditional work this time, sorry!
* Animated > Realistic
* Artistic freedom is welcome, though here's some pose suggestions he'd like to see -
_  - Gorilla stance
  - Standing human-like
  - Riding a motorcycle (possible extra brownie points)
  - NO muscle-man-like poses, please_
* Needs to be wearing a blue and black kilt and sash as well
* Submitting your art means you give all rights, if chosen to be the logo, to him and he can do with what he sees fit with it (use for channel, make stickers and shirts, etc.) However, he will in no shape or form take _CREDIT_ for your work, you will always be the artist, and always be credited.
* Please make sure the work is YOUR work. Art traced over, bases used from other artists, etc will not be counted. Must be original artwork, and made by you!
** There will only be ONE winner
* Winner will receive an all expense-paid custom-made item made by me AND 1,000 TBT!!
* Max prize cost limited for custom-made item is $25 (not including shipping)
* Shipping will also be paid (so total max cost of prize is about $31)
* NO MONEY COMES OUT OF YOUR POCKET!! It's all paid for by my dad :3*


*References you can go by* ~


Spoiler: Refs



Gorilla stance/style -
(or just look up silverback gorilla for realistic models and body structure)




Likes stance and style (but not the tall cone-like head/fur at the top





Likes stance





Likes stance and way his fur is at the top, flat across





Likes stance and body structure

Kilt style - 
(preferably Braveheart style kilts, but blue and black color)





Motorcycle refs -
Facebook Photos - Motorcycle Refs

This is his current logo -








*Prize Options* ~


Spoiler: Prizes!!



Bracelet ($15) - 





Necklace ($17) - 














Earrings ($20 - $25) -

















*Those are all examples of my work, you can choose from those, or request a custom order!!
Click HERE for more examples of my work (prices are included)*
Figurines, hats, belts and shoes shown in the link are not eligible to be won as prizes



Contest will end *April 17th* - _FINAL EXTEND DATE_.
All entries submitted will be displayed down below.
All tbt funds are kept in my ABD.

Any questions or confusion, feel free to ask me! I will fix my OP as needed ~
Thank you and good luck to everyone! :3





Spoiler: Entries












by Monster Hunter







by Gabi<3AnimalCrossing







by Astro0












by Lockfancy







by FuzzyBengal247







by Stacie







by ssvv227







by Chibi.Hoshi




*DISCLAIMER:*
Artists that live outside of the US, please let me know from where before entering! Some shipping costs are drastic, so I need to check how much it'll be to get to you (cuz if cheapest shipping is like, $15 - $20, $11 isn't enough to pay for an item)





Spoiler:  



*ANNOUNCEMENT*
Finnian has volunteered to also give 1st place a portrait drawing as well ~


Spoiler: Example of what you'll get

















*Winners Circle*
Thank you everyone who entered. I really appreciate all the time and effort you all put into your pieces for my dad!!
I, personally, am glad I wasn't a judge for this contest, it was really hard even for me to pick who I thought did the best. And my dad had such a hard time picking winners that we made some changes to the rankings originally stated...
So let's get to the results!!




1st Places


Spoiler: Lockfancy










AND


Spoiler: ssvv227










(You win $25 worth of crafts [not including shipping], 500tbt [since 2 winners, the 1000 had to be split on my part, sorry] and a drawing from Finnian [I'll have to see if her style for you will change due to having more than one winner])

________________________________________________________________________________________________

2nd Places/Runners-Up


Spoiler: Chibi.Hoshi










AND


Spoiler: Astro0










(You win a custom-made bracelet or necklace [worth $15 - $17] and 100tbt)

________________________________________________________________________________________________

Honorable Mention


Spoiler: Stacie










(You win 2 bottle charms I have made [worth $10] and 50tbt)

________________________________________________________________________________________________

Participation


Spoiler: FuzzyBengal247










(Will receive 20tbt for entering)

________________________________________________________________________________________________

Disqualified for Unoriginal Work


Spoiler: Gabi<3AnimalCrossing










AND


Spoiler: Money Hunter










(Sorry guys, but you won't receive anything for these entries. Submitting your own work, no matter the skill level, is always better than cheating your way in  )


I'll be PMing everyone that won an item from my shop, and be sending the tbt to the winners tonight!!
Thanks again for all who entered, really appreciate the detail you put into your pieces. Was a challenging contest and you guys really surprised us :3
Thank you <3
​


----------



## JoJoCan (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 15, 2015)

Ahh! That's so sweet that you're doing this for your dad.
Good luck!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Ahh! That's so sweet that you're doing this for your dad.
> Good luck!



Thank you ^^
He's been asking me to make him a gorilla for ages, but I'm not too good at it, so hopefully I can receive some good entries that he'll love


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Naiad (Mar 15, 2015)

Just wanted to point out that some of the images in the spoilers are broken ^^ Or, at least they're broken for me.


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

N i c o said:


> Just wanted to point out that some of the images in the spoilers are broken ^^ Or, at least they're broken for me.



Oh, really? D: which ones? They all show for me... > .<


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

Have added 1000 tbt to the winner's prize!!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll try draw one tomorrow
Thought its not the best art you've seen


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> I'll try draw one tomorrow
> Thought its not the best art you've seen



That's alright!
He'll be the judge of this contest, and he has very different style preferences than I do ~


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

lol i don't have time to enter but im gonna anyway


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lol i don't have time to enter but im gonna anyway



Oh man xD
I'm excited, but don't over do yourself!! Lol.


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

omg ;; the jewelry you made is _amazing_! ;o; so talented~ good luck with the giveaway/contest! ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> omg ;; the jewelry you made is _amazing_! ;o; so talented~ good luck with the giveaway/contest! ^^



Thank you so much! 
You're very talented toooo ^^ love your art ~


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Thank you so much!
> You're very talented toooo ^^ love your art ~



thank you <3 ;;

I hope it's okay to ask, but what do you use to make your jewelry? Some sort of clay?


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> thank you <3 ;;
> 
> I hope it's okay to ask, but what do you use to make your jewelry? Some sort of clay?



Yes! Polymer clay ^^ very handy lol


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Astro0 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hmmm veeerry tempting! I live in australia, what happens with shipping costs? do i have to pay or is it included in the $25? ^_^


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Hmmm veeerry tempting! I live in australia, what happens with shipping costs? do i have to pay or is it included in the $25? ^_^



Oooh, me and him never discussed that, crap!!
I'll have to check with him in the morning. Shipping gets a lil expensive out of country, here it's a bout $6, adding up to a max of $31 spent. I'll ask him if out of US ppl can enter, and if he considers it, I'll look up how much shipping would be to there and see if any prizes are still eligible.
Sorry about that! I'll let you know asap > .<

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've just checked, and cheapest shipping cost to Australia is $6.55, so he should be ok with that.
If anyone else is wanting to enter and lives in a different country, let me know which so I can look up the costs!!
(I'll also add this to OP)


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 16, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Oooh, me and him never discussed that, crap!!
> I'll have to check with him in the morning. Shipping gets a lil expensive out of country, here it's a bout $6, adding up to a max of $31 spent. I'll ask him if out of US ppl can enter, and if he considers it, I'll look up how much shipping would be to there and see if any prizes are still eligible.
> Sorry about that! I'll let you know asap > .<
> 
> ...



just drew a gorrila and was going to start coloring with pencils when I realized only digital ill digitally color it tmr, just entering for the heck of it xD


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 16, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> just drew a gorrila and was going to start coloring with pencils when I realized only digital ill digitally color it tmr, just entering for the heck of it xD



Ahh, sorry! Since he wants it to be a logo, he wants it to be clean and all that jazz, ya know?


----------



## Astro0 (Mar 16, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for the info, I'll definitely be entering then


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 16, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Ahh, sorry! Since he wants it to be a logo, he wants it to be clean and all that jazz, ya know?



Yeah I know 
Your crafts are awesome <3 I might order some


----------



## Locket (Mar 17, 2015)

I'd enter, but my dad probably wouldn't approve of addresses, and I;m horrible at digital.

Good luck!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info, I'll definitely be entering then


No problem!!



Money Hunter said:


> Yeah I know
> Your crafts are awesome <3 I might order some


Thank you! 



The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> I'd enter, but my dad probably wouldn't approve of addresses, and I;m horrible at digital.
> 
> Good luck!



Aww, I'm sorry 

Thanks!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## fup10k (Mar 17, 2015)

So I'm just wondering
Does he want a good graphically designed logo? Or... Just a gorilla lmao
Because usually logos are very sleek and lack extraneous details because they have to be visually pleasing for everyone 

Like I'm thinking about entering but I'm not sure what your dad wants here


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

fup10k said:


> So I'm just wondering
> Does he want a good graphically designed logo? Or... Just a gorilla lmao
> Because usually logos are very sleek and lack extraneous details because they have to be visually pleasing for everyone
> 
> Like I'm thinking about entering but I'm not sure what your dad wants here



Doesn't have to be logo-like.
Just a drawing of a gorilla with the details included (green, wearing kilt, etc) is great!
No background is required.
So pretty much, if the reference pics above were green and wearing kilts, those would work perfectly fine!

Hope that kinda helped @ .@


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 17, 2015)

Free bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Free bump



Thank you^^


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 17, 2015)

aahhh i cant draw



Spoiler: x.x












first entry woohoo

woops forgot the kilt


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> aahhh i cant draw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's alright! :3 thank very much!! ^^


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 17, 2015)

Will this logo suit?
Thanks for doing line art people on devaint art I added A couple more just for the effect


- - - Post Merge - - -

I live in the Uk


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Will this logo suit?
> Thanks for doing line art people on devaint art I added A couple more just for the effect
> View attachment 87238
> 
> ...



Looks good :3
Though just checking, it is your work, right? ^^ if it's copyrighted of made/based by other ppl it can possibly get him in trouble for using ~
UK's shipping cost is fine


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 17, 2015)

can we enter more than once?
i have more ideas for gorrilas


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 17, 2015)

Well the guy on Devaint Art say'd to me it was ok (He helped me with a couple stuff & I drawed it though)


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> can we enter more than once?
> i have more ideas for gorrilas


Sure! Think limit will be 3 though, don't want too many from same artists ^^



Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Well the guy on Devaint Art say'd to me it was ok (He helped me with a couple stuff & I drawed it though)


Oh, ok. Well that should be fine then. Tyvm! :3


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 17, 2015)

okay so second one


Spoiler: aaah










i don't know if i'll do another but this probably will be it


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> okay so second one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: aaah
> ...



Awesome, ty!! ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 18, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 18, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 18, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

how long is this running???
I've started mine but i have to leave!!!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> how long is this running???
> I've started mine but i have to leave!!!



Earliest this ends is April 2nd, but if I don't get enough entries, I extend it another week, lol.


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 18, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 18, 2015)

bump~


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 18, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> bump~



Thank you ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 18, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## buuunii (Mar 19, 2015)

Kinda wanna enter ;w;


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 19, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Kinda wanna enter ;w;



Ohh, I'd love it if you did ; v; at the same time I'd be jealous cuz the art isn't for me xD
But I love your art so much, beyond super adorableness <3


----------



## buuunii (Mar 19, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Ohh, I'd love it if you did ; v; at the same time I'd be jealous cuz the art isn't for me xD
> But I love your art so much, beyond super adorableness <3



Thank you ;v;
Hehe it is really sweet how you're doing for your dad THO!

I have a question though!
can the winner regift said prize??


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

Grrrr, I live all the way out in New Zealand. ;w;


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 19, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Thank you ;v;
> Hehe it is really sweet how you're doing for your dad THO!
> 
> I have a question though!
> can the winner regift said prize??


He saw the art I got from my personal art contest and was like "Can you do one for me?" all nice-like, so was like yeaaahh, why not! Also gives me a chance to find new artists to get art from in the future < lol
Like, give to a friend as a bday present for example? Sure! As long as it's not being resold for profit or taken credit for and such, you can do with it as you please ^^
Most ppl seem to buy my products for others, lol :3



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Grrrr, I live all the way out in New Zealand. ;w;



Cheapest shipping to there is about $7 ^^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Cheapest shipping to there is about $7 ^^


Are you alright with that?


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 19, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Are you alright with that?



Yep! For here it's about the same, only for that cheap to get to you it wouldn't have tracking, but gives an estimated delivery and delivery confirmation. So really up to you! Cuz tracking and such to most any other countries is almost $45 which is INSANEEE, lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Yep! For here it's about the same, only for that cheap to get to you it wouldn't have tracking, but gives an estimated delivery and delivery confirmation. So really up to you! Cuz tracking and such to most any other countries is almost $45 which is INSANEEE, lol.


Yup... -_- and I don't mind without tracking. Whatever is best for you, cheaper, I don't mind.
I'll see if I can do an entry in time. I'm overloaded with commissions at the moment.


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 20, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yup... -_- and I don't mind without tracking. Whatever is best for you, cheaper, I don't mind.
> I'll see if I can do an entry in time. I'm overloaded with commissions at the moment.



Mkay! :3
And no worries! Still have a couple weeks, and even then, will probably end up extending it ~


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Lock (Mar 20, 2015)

I like drawing gorillas. 
I'll give this a shot. :] 

Have a sketch done but it'll prolly take me a while to do digital. 
I'm more comfortable in traditional so this might take a bit. 

I love yer crafts.


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 20, 2015)

Lockfancy said:


> I like drawing gorillas.
> I'll give this a shot. :]
> 
> Have a sketch done but it'll prolly take me a while to do digital.
> ...



Awesome!! 

Yeah, same. It's very hard for me to do digital though, can't get the lines right ; ^;

Thank you :3


----------



## Lock (Mar 20, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Yeah, same. It's very hard for me to do digital though, can't get the lines right ; ^;
> 
> Thank you :3


Yw! I browsed yer etsy and everything is just rad. 

And oh yes, the line struggle lol! T - T  I guess we will see if I can improve mine at all. 

Hopefully I can shovel something out in time. You had my attention at pokeballs.


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 20, 2015)

Lockfancy said:


> Yw! I browsed yer etsy and everything is just rad.
> 
> And oh yes, the line struggle lol! T - T  I guess we will see if I can improve mine at all.
> 
> Hopefully I can shovel something out in time. You had my attention at pokeballs.



Thanks ^^ I work hard on all of them ; v;

Practice does help ~

Ahh, haha xD I didn't put them in my examples cuz the pics I have up are all old ones I did, and I hate them, lol. Circles kill me, they never come out perfect D:


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 22, 2015)

Bumpppp


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 23, 2015)

I really sincerely hope you get lots of lovely art! I don't draw very well normally and my digital is just bleh! But good luck to you x


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> I really sincerely hope you get lots of lovely art! I don't draw very well normally and my digital is just bleh! But good luck to you x



Tyvm!!
My digital is pretty bleh too xD


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

bump lol


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Finnian said:


> bump lol



Thank you ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

bUMP


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 26, 2015)

Bump

*DEADLINE WILL BE EXTENDED SOON.
DEBATING A NEW DATE ~*


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Deadline has been extended to the 15th* ~


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

I hope I'll have time for this ; v ;;

my tablet is broke so it'll prob be like 1-3 weeks ugh


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 28, 2015)

deerui said:


> I hope I'll have time for this ; v ;;
> 
> my tablet is broke so it'll prob be like 1-3 weeks ugh



I'm sorry to hear that D:
Still need at least 8 entries (which I doubt I'll get, lol) so if I don't, will be extending again ~


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 28, 2015)

Bump

*IF ANYONE KNOWS ANY ARTISTS/FRIENDS THAT WOULD POSSIBLY BE INTERESTED IN JOINING, GIVE THEM A HEADS UP OR LEMME KNOW SO I CAN INVITE THEM TO JOIN!!*
Need these entries to rolllll in! xD​


----------



## Lock (Mar 29, 2015)

I have actually been working on the digital version but alas I keep giving myself grief, but seeing the date it is I figured I'd post the original concept so you'd know it's _slowly_ coming together on my end. 



Spoiler: wip gorilla sketch version









Scribbled parts are my kid's doing. 

Gotta fix the kilt (and sash) cause it occurred to me later on that it looks more like a school girl miniskirt.


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 29, 2015)

Lockfancy said:


> I have actually been working on the digital version but alas I keep giving myself grief, but seeing the date it is I figured I'd post the original concept so you'd know it's _slowly_ coming together on my end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, well I can honestly say that is coming a long really well!!
I have extended the date as well :3 it's now on the 15th (may be extended again if still few entries)
But after you pointed out te school girl, I could kinda see it too lol.
But again, looks super great! I know he'd love that <3


----------



## Astro0 (Mar 30, 2015)

Wooooh i've finished! I hope you and your dad like it, and even if it doesn't win, i hope he enjoys it anyways 
Its transparent too so easy to make into a shirt/put on a background and all that jazz ^_^


Spoiler: yaaay


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 30, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Wooooh i've finished! I hope you and your dad like it, and even if it doesn't win, i hope he enjoys it anyways
> Its transparent too so easy to make into a shirt/put on a background and all that jazz ^_^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yaaay



Ooooh, that looks awesome! I'm sure he'll really like it ^^
Tysm for your entry!


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 30, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 30, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 30, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Finnian (Mar 30, 2015)

;;v;;


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 30, 2015)

Finnian said:


> ;;v;;



NO DON'T CRYY


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 30, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 31, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 31, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 31, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 1, 2015)

Bump


----------



## alesha (Apr 1, 2015)

:'( :'(
I'm so not good at this


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 1, 2015)

It's ok :0


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 1, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 1, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

kain u beautiful lady


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 1, 2015)

Finnian said:


> kain u beautiful lady



HUU-WHUT O -O


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

come sell with me at salt lake city comic con. it only has an attendance of 150,000 people psha.
people would buy your stuff so fast


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 1, 2015)

Finnian said:


> come sell with me at salt lake city comic con. it only has an attendance of 150,000 people psha.
> people would buy your stuff so fast



Duuuude, if I wasn't saving for Canada I so would!! ; ^; I gotta make some stuff for our Art Walk here on the 10th.
Wanna help me pick what I should make? Any stuff from me shop that you think ppl would buy, I also need to think of some new stuff to add ~
Age group varies, but where I'm at mostly adults/elders come in. Some kids with parents on the first night too.
Sadly it's not usually ppl that would be Nintendo fanatics, but some do stop by randomly.

Some stuff I was thinking are my rose earrings and starry night shoes.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

all of these for sure. ;v;


Spoiler:  amazing art



https://www.etsy.com/listing/215663712/fake-gauges-circles-and-tapers?ref=shop_home_active_8
https://www.etsy.com/listing/215857519/charm-bracelet?ref=shop_home_active_12
https://www.etsy.com/listing/193192855/pastel-galaxy-shoes-size-8?ref=shop_home_active_23
https://www.etsy.com/listing/191423352/ocarina-of-time-themed-potionlon-lon?ref=shop_home_active_24
https://www.etsy.com/listing/198973...hi-egg-super-mushroom?ref=shop_home_active_12
https://www.etsy.com/listing/215852520/rose-stud-earrings?ref=shop_home_active_4


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 1, 2015)

Finnian said:


> all of these for sure. ;v;
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  amazing art
> ...



Aw, ty ; v;
I'll make a list then xD
Definitely gonna bring my figurines too, just to show off what I can do (but not for sale, of course!)
I NEEDA MAKE MY MAAAAYOORRR, AGH.

After the art walk though, I'll be opening my shop on BellTree!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 1, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 1, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 1, 2015)

bUMP


----------



## aphalfred (Apr 1, 2015)

i think i'd like to enter this! however im working on a huge commission at the minute so im not sure i can start this week :0 the deadline is still the 15th right?


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 1, 2015)

aphalfred said:


> i think i'd like to enter this! however im working on a huge commission at the minute so im not sure i can start this week :0 the deadline is still the 15th right?



Yes! May be extended once more if some ppl wanting to enter weren't able to in time. OR if there's still only a few entries.


----------



## Lock (Apr 2, 2015)

No matter what I do I'm always going to like my sketch better, so I'm gunna go ahead and submit what I got ...before I really start butchering it. (-____-) my attention span hasn't been the greatest lately.

Thank you for the opportunity :3


Spoiler: Contest Submission


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 2, 2015)

Lockfancy said:


> No matter what I do I'm always going to like my sketch better, so I'm gunna go ahead and submit what I got ...before I really start butchering it. (-____-) my attention span hasn't been the greatest lately.
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity :3
> 
> ...



Ahh, that looks so awesome :0
Thank you so much!!
And don't down yourself so much ^^ your art is amazing!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 2, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 2, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Wooooh i've finished! I hope you and your dad like it, and even if it doesn't win, i hope he enjoys it anyways
> Its transparent too so easy to make into a shirt/put on a background and all that jazz ^_^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yaaay





Lockfancy said:


> No matter what I do I'm always going to like my sketch better, so I'm gunna go ahead and submit what I got ...before I really start butchering it. (-____-) my attention span hasn't been the greatest lately.
> 
> Thank you for the opportunity :3
> 
> ...




Hey guys! My dad wanted to look at the entries so far and wanted me to let you guys know what he thought!!
He thinks you both did amazing jobs and followed the rules given really well and really appreciates that!
He had a couple suggestions, if possible for you guys. You don't have to do them as we both know you worked really hard on it already, but if you can he'd really appreciate it!

*Astro*, he especially loved the face of the gorilla, the greenness of him and that you included a motorcycle! His suggestion was to maybe take the big mirrors off and maybe make some smaller ones on the edges of the handles. And maybe make him wear motor boots (I think that'd look weird, tbh, but was his request @ .@ )

*Lock*, my dad really loves the style and says the kilt is perfect. His suggestions were to maybe make the belt less purpley-looking, maybe more of a tan or brown. And if you could make him more green than a blue and yellowish tint. I tried to let him know tha I've seen your art and you usually do kind of a filtered look to the art, but he said to ask if maybe just the blue tints/shadows could be changed to kinda a darker green instead.

Again, not required!! He still thinks their both really awesome either way! And thanks again so much for entering!!


*MORE PRIZES AND POSSIBLE WINNERS MAY BE ADDED SOON!!*​


----------



## Lock (Apr 2, 2015)

Tell yer dad I'm grateful for the feedback lolz I needed it. Once I get a chance to get on my computer, I'll load all the versions I had before I submitted that one. I saved several versions cause I couldn't decide which to go with. Lolz. If he has anything else he wants me to edit it's welcomed to tell me. (Since it is for his use I'd  have no issues with being instructed.) 

So either tonight or tomorrow I can probably get that out to you guys. Thanks! :3


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 2, 2015)

Lockfancy said:


> Tell yer dad I'm grateful for the feedback lolz I needed it. Once I get a chance to get on my computer, I'll load all the versions I had before I submitted that one. I saved several versions cause I couldn't decide which to go with. Lolz. If he has anything else he wants me to edit it's welcomed to tell me. (Since it is for his use I'd  have no issues with being instructed.)
> 
> So either tonight or tomorrow I can probably get that out to you guys. Thanks! :3



Awh, ok, sounds good!
He's just real big on green (Irish, reallllyyy into his heritage. His a shamrock tattoo and celtic knot work and such) so the more green, the better xD


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 2, 2015)

Shmabey, shmabey not. I'm not sure, but the prizes 0_0 (Drools)


----------



## Astro0 (Apr 2, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Hey guys! My dad wanted to look at the entries so far and wanted me to let you guys know what he thought!!
> He thinks you both did amazing jobs and followed the rules given really well and really appreciates that!
> He had a couple suggestions, if possible for you guys. You don't have to do them as we both know you worked really hard on it already, but if you can he'd really appreciate it!
> 
> ...



Sure can do! Im glad he likes it! Hopefully he'll like it even more once ive made all the changes ^_^
LoLockfancy's is too good tho dont know how i cou


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 2, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Sure can do! Im glad he likes it! Hopefully he'll like it even more once ive made all the changes ^_^
> LoLockfancy's is too good tho dont know how i cou



He'll love it either way! 
Both are amazing ^^


----------



## Lock (Apr 3, 2015)

@Kain: since Easter is this weekend, there's gunna be a struggle for free time on my end. With that said, I'll prolly resubmit sometime during next week if that's okay. I'll do my best to get this gorilla back to his Irish roots. 

@Astro: you definitely have the advantage because it's clear how comfortable you are in digital and with colors. I'm completely out of my element, which means I'm more liable to butcher things. That motorcycle is beast and I'm jelly of that kilt. @-@


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 3, 2015)

Lockfancy said:


> @Kain: since Easter is this weekend, there's gunna be a struggle for free time on my end. With that said, I'll prolly resubmit sometime during next week if that's okay. I'll do my best to get this gorilla back to his Irish roots.
> 
> @Astro: you definitely have the advantage because it's clear how comfortable you are in digital and with colors. I'm completely out of my element, which means I'm more liable to butcher things. That motorcycle is beast and I'm jelly of that kilt. @-@



Yeah! That's alright. Have til the 15th ~ so no rush ^^





That being said, I have an announcement for everyone (will also add to front page)


*ANNOUNCEMENT*
If we receive at least 2 more solid entries my dad will be having me change 1st place's prize to a Runner-up prize, and have 1st place's prize up to a $50 value (meaning hats, belts and shoes can also be an option!!)
And if we receive 4+ solid entries he'll have me add Honorable mention rewards, so for everyone that entered and he feels followed the rules, will receive a cute little charm bottle ^^
If we get to those points, I'll update the 1st page and give prize examples for the new rankings ~​


----------



## Astro0 (Apr 3, 2015)

woooh hopefully you get some more entries soon!

after some revision, here's my entry! let me know if you dad wants anything else changed ^_^ i wasn't quite sure what riding boots were, but boots like these came up when i googled it so there you go haha



Spoiler: woop!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 3, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> woooh hopefully you get some more entries soon!
> 
> after some revision, here's my entry! let me know if you dad wants anything else changed ^_^ i wasn't quite sure what riding boots were, but boots like these came up when i googled it so there you go haha
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks! 
I'll show him later today to see what he thinks ^^
And you actually did a great job on the shoes imo! :3


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Astro0 (Apr 6, 2015)

bump~


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 7, 2015)

Yay! Did you think I wouldn't get to this eventually? <3
I came back
{Tell your dad I said "hi" and "I'm part Irish" XD}
I'm going to go work on it..right now.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 8, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Yay! Did you think I wouldn't get to this eventually? <3
> I came back
> {Tell your dad I said "hi" and "I'm part Irish" XD}
> I'm going to go work on it..right now.



Oh, awesome! 
I'll let him know! ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2015)

bebe you were up so late last night and up so early this morning.
are you okay?


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


> bebe you were up so late last night and up so early this morning.
> are you okay?



I've always had trouble sleeping. I'm usually up til 1 or 2 , then wake up real early. Just how I am lol.
I usually sleep worse when I'm stressed, but I actually got good news yesterday ^^ I've probably explained my passport situation a bit in the past. And how I got a 2nd email asking me to send in EVEN MORE stuff because what I sent in was insufficient.. Well, I recently called them back up because I seriously had nothing else I could send in. I was putting off the call though cuz I was scared they'd just be like, well you can't get it, and $131 would have gone down the drain...
A lady called me on Monday and let me know that she'd pull up my file and call back. 5 minutes later the place closed for the day... Then she called back yesterday and said she talked to a specialist and.. THEY'RE GONNA SEND ME MY PASSPORT!!! I'M SO HAPPY, AND THAT HUGE WEIGHT ON MY BACK HAS BEEN LIFTED. OMG ; ^;
I also got prints made of some of my art for the Art Walk 
And have partially gotten some of my To-Do list done. Also decided to make some flower paintings, lol since I'm hosted in a flower shop ~

But, I was also up late cuz my family and I went to see Furious 7 and it started at like 9:30pm, so we got home at like midnight:30 lol.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> I've always had trouble sleeping. I'm usually up til 1 or 2 , then wake up real early. Just how I am lol.
> I usually sleep worse when I'm stressed, but I actually got good news yesterday ^^ I've probably explained my passport situation a bit in the past. And how I got a 2nd email asking me to send in EVEN MORE stuff because what I sent in was insufficient.. Well, I recently called them back up because I seriously had nothing else I could send in. I was putting off the call though cuz I was scared they'd just be like, well you can't get it, and $131 would have gone down the drain...
> A lady called me on Monday and let me know that she'd pull up my file and call back. 5 minutes later the place closed for the day... Then she called back yesterday and said she talked to a specialist and.. THEY'RE GONNA SEND ME MY PASSPORT!!! I'M SO HAPPY, AND THAT HUGE WEIGHT ON MY BACK HAS BEEN LIFTED. OMG ; ^;
> I also got prints made of some of my art for the Art Walk
> ...



good!! im glad it wasnt for sad reasons. idk sorry i felt like checking in on you bb.
;v;
AND IM SO HAPPY ABOUT YOUR PASSPORT!!
why are you going to canada btw?

also, is the art walk this saturday?
AND I BET YOU'LL DO AWESOME!!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 9, 2015)

Finnian said:


> good!! im glad it wasnt for sad reasons. idk sorry i felt like checking in on you bb.
> ;v;
> AND IM SO HAPPY ABOUT YOUR PASSPORT!!
> why are you going to canada btw?
> ...



I just naturally sleep ****ty xD
ME TOO!!! Now I just gotta check the mail before my parents do til it gets here xD
My bf lives there. That's where I will finally be able to start my life :3
Mini shop, tattoo artist, start a family, get a Husky and name him Makar (or Majora, idk now ; ^; ) and be happy all the time!!

Yes! The 10th and 11th.
I'm hoping it will be!! Making more flower-based stuff hoping it'll help with sales ^^
I also picked up my prints yesterday. They gave me 7 copies of you piece, then 4 of all the others. But I asked for 3 of each copy and they only charged me for 3 each.
BONUS!!
Now I just need to get off my ass and finish up making all these things.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 10, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 10, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 10, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 11, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 11, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 11, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 13, 2015)

Come onnnnn!! More entries!!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 13, 2015)

*CRAPPY ART WOO!*

 I've been gone/busy for a few days  
✄






w/ highlights
✄



​


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 13, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's alright, you made it in time! 
Ty for the entry, I like it, and I'll show it to my dad soon ~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

Ek! Is the title up to date? Is there 4 days left? It's the 14th for me right now rip.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ek! Is the title up to date? Is there 4 days left? It's the 14th for me right now rip.



Yeahhh, it's still the 13th for me. It will end the 17th. I gotta update the post ~


----------



## Lock (Apr 14, 2015)

ehhh, I'm gunna go ahead and (re)submit this one. lolz (* ^ *) Kinda changed a lot of things around... hopefully thats not too much of a bother.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Stacie (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello!  I saw this thread earlier so decided to try and whip something up!  Hope your dad likes it! 






^^^That's a preview image kinda thingy, you can view the full size image here!

Edit: Ahh, I forgot to mention I live in BC, Canada.


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 14, 2015)

Stacie said:


> Hello!  I saw this thread earlier so decided to try and whip something up!  Hope your dad likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks awesome! 
Thank you for entering ~
And Canada should be fine, I send stuff to my bf there all the time xD


----------



## Finnian (Apr 14, 2015)

Im so glad you're getting so many awesome entries!
Put small prize portrait from me on there for first prize as well to hopefully draw more people in since I don't have time to finish my entry?
portrait like this:


Spoiler:  im sorry bb


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 14, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Im so glad you're getting so many awesome entries!
> Put small prize portrait from me on there for first prize as well to hopefully draw more people in since I don't have time to finish my entry?
> portrait like this:
> 
> ...



Aww, you're so sweet ; ^;
Do you think you could PM me what you have so far? I'm so curious on how it was coming out.
I'm sad you won't finish it though :c


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 15, 2015)

it was so sweet that you're doing this for you dad :3 




(you can consider this a free entry since I love gorillas and they are adorable and that this poor gorilla is riding like...a bicycle)


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 15, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> it was so sweet that you're doing this for you dad :3
> 
> View attachment 90650
> 
> (you can consider this a free entry since I love gorillas and they are adorable and that this poor gorilla is riding like...a bicycle)



Oh wow, this looks great!! :0
You did a really good job, and don't worry, you'll still be entered! Definitely put a lot of effort into it ~


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 16, 2015)

Bump

LAST DAY GUYS!! (well technically tomorrow, but will probably end it around the time my dad gets home so he can look at all the entries again)


----------



## Finnian (Apr 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 17, 2015)

Here's my entry, finally!



Spoiler:  











I will be PMing you the full resolution now.​


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 17, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Here's my entry, finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yayyy!!  Glad you finished in time, and sorry for all the changes ; ^;
Tysm for entering <3
Looks awesome!!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Finnian (Apr 17, 2015)

bump!


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 17, 2015)

*WINNERS ANNOUNCED ON FIRST PAGE!!!*​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 17, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners! 
I'm not surprised by Lockfancy & ssvv227 entries, they were both excellent! However I am surprised they both got first haha.


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 17, 2015)

what did the 2 cheaters copy off of? Gabi's looks familiar, though.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 17, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> what did the 2 cheaters copy off of? Gabi's looks familiar, though.



Not sure of the other one, but I think this is one of them: https://dribbble.com/shots/575166-G...-Rough-Sketch?list=tags&tag=gorilla&offset=11


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 17, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Congrats to all the winners!
> I'm not surprised by Lockfancy & ssvv227 entries, they were both excellent! However I am surprised they both got first haha.


My dad's a weirdo, lol.
You won though too!  so congrats ~




FuzzyBengal247 said:


> what did the 2 cheaters copy off of? Gabi's looks familiar, though.





Spoiler: These 2









(or one of the other like 2 or 3 versions that piece has on google)

and


----------



## Finnian (Apr 17, 2015)

lol two first place. yeah i can do two portraits if waiting isnt an issue??
;v;


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 17, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lol two first place. yeah i can do two portraits if waiting isnt an issue??
> ;v;



Yeahhh, I PM'd you to be sure D:
If you want just contact them and let them know it'll be a bit to get them xD


----------



## Finnian (Apr 17, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Yeahhh, I PM'd you to be sure D:
> If you want just contact them and let them know it'll be a bit to get them xD



lol ;v;
im so tired and too nervous to PM rn lol
i need to pack a house tonight too and drive to las vegas tomorrow lol


----------



## KainAronoele (Apr 17, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lol ;v;
> im so tired and too nervous to PM rn lol
> i need to pack a house tonight too and drive to las vegas tomorrow lol



That's fine! When they reply to my PMs I'll let them know you'll get to them when you're not so stressed and busy ~


----------



## Lock (Apr 18, 2015)

Hawt dawg! I think this calls for a collaboration piece. I'm shocked cause I was totally missing a motorcycle and I was definitely thinking that was gunna cost me. I very much appreciate this and thank you. Congratulations to everyone as well because there was a lot of great things I wish I thought of doing. I'll be sending you a PM shortly miss Kain. Thank you thank you. 

@Finnian: hi! No pressure from me cause I know how life gets so whenever its comfortable for you just hit me up and we can see what we figure out. It's very incredible of you to help someone out. Tyvm.


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 18, 2015)

Congrats to everyone!! ^___v___^ and thanks to Kain for hosting the contest and the prices

@Finnian: I would love to have a work by you. I don't mind waiting (I am the most patient person lol I have a pup at home that warrants a lot of patience) let me know whatever will work for you. Thank you!


----------

